
Doom Bots in TensorFlow - marklit
http://tech.marksblogg.com/tensorflow-vizdoom-bots.html
======
I_am_neo
Git hub link:

[https://github.com/mwydmuch/ViZDoom](https://github.com/mwydmuch/ViZDoom)

I preferred to install this with python3 on Ubuntu16.04, the make process from
the repo is messy. Once you have cloned the sources and have vizdoom installed
with pip3, you can dive right in to installing tensorflow with pip3 (and cuda
if you have the hardware)

For now I believe tensorflow-1.0.1 and cuDNN-2 with cuda 6.5 support vizdoom
for compute level cards 2.0 and higher, at least thats what a search suggests.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA)

[https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-legacy-
gpus](https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-legacy-gpus)

[https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-
toolkit-65](https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit-65)

[https://developer.nvidia.com/rdp/cudnn-
archive](https://developer.nvidia.com/rdp/cudnn-archive)

Does anyone know the lower limits of hardware, libraries and SDKs for tensor
flow 1.0.1?

